# Clutch fluid (I think) leak on transaxle



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

While changing the oil today I noticed a drip of what I am fairly certain is clutch fluid formed on one of the underside castings of the transaxle. I had noticed it last oil change as well but that time there was no trace of it elsewhere including on the inside of the belly pan. This time there was a light amount of fluid on the belly pan, which had soaked into the fabricy surface and collected a coating of dirt. So it is clearly a recurring drip. I could not find any trace of where it came from ... nothing dripping down the transaxle, no seams were wet or oily. There was a light film going outward (torward the wheel) and back on the transaxle but was sort of diffuse. I'm going to make an appointment with the dealer to check it out, but just thought I'd see if anyone has had similar or has ideas. The level in the master cylinder reservoir is only a bit below full (maybe even normal for brake pads having some wear), so I don't think it is leaking a profound amount. Maybe slave issue starting? No clutch performances issues or pedal issues so far.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

In one of you pictures there is a dark spot on the transmission housing that might indicate a leak.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

JLL said:


> In one of you pictures there is a dark spot on the transmission housing that might indicate a leak.


Do you mean the portion circled in orange here? I was thinking that was from the drip blowing back/outward, but it could be the other way around, that the drip is originating in that seam. In that case it could be slowly coming out of the seam. It seems too think to be transmission fluid but I'm not familiar with the viscosity for the gearbox oil tbh. Based on the images shared in the other thread posted last night of a slave failure leak, mine does not seem to be in the right spot to be that. Which is sort of reassuring, though gearbox oil leaking out a seam might be even worse. I'll see what the dealer says ... might be something where they need to put a dye in to trace. It's also crossed my mind that it could be coolant, but I don't see any of the white powderyness anywhere that usually comes from dried coolant.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes. The part you circled in orange.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Brake fluid (clutch fluid.. same resevoir) is pretty nasty stuff. It has a distinct smell, and will remove paint and atracts moisture. Based on your pictures I think it's weapage of transmission fluid, and I expect the dealer is going to call it normal and do nothing about it. If it's small enough it won't be enough to affect the level over the change interval. The fluid is not thick like old school transmission fluid, all modern transmissions, manual boxes included use low viscosity oil for the MPG benefits of less internal losses for the slinging of the fluid in the gear box. One thing that you can check, the torque of the fasteners on the transmission case near that weepage. It's possible a re-torque might stop or slow down that weepage.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Brake fluid (clutch fluid.. same resevoir) is pretty nasty stuff. It has a distinct smell, and will remove paint and atracts moisture. Based on your pictures I think it's weapage of transmission fluid, and I expect the dealer is going to call it normal and do nothing about it. If it's small enough it won't be enough to affect the level over the change interval. The fluid is not thick like old school transmission fluid, all modern transmissions, manual boxes included use low viscosity oil for the MPG benefits of less internal losses for the slinging of the fluid in the gear box. One thing that you can check, the torque of the fasteners on the transmission case near that weepage. It's possible a re-torque might stop or slow down that weepage.


Dropped it off at the dealer tonight so we'll see. I have a feeling no matter what the fluid is GM is going to want to say it's normal. This dealer has been really good in the past so I think they will at least give it a serious look. This did not have the smell I generally associate with brake fluid, but felt exactly like it. It actually didn't have a smell I could pick up at all, which I would think I'd get from gearbox oil too. AllData says 70W for the transmission fluid (not sure that's right though) which I would think would still feel a bit viscous when cold ... this felt watery. It is possible condensation mixed with it and created some kind of suspension and what I'm feeling is basically oily water courtesy of a very light gearbox oil seep. That would make a lot more sense location-wise. And we've had the kind of weather with condensation on everything. Hopefully they'll have some input tomorrow.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Well, the dealer couldn't find the leak at all or anything leaking. If I were smart I wouldn't have wiped it off when I found it. They said keep an eye on it and bring it back when the leak reappears. With everything closing and nowhere to go I probably won't be driving it a lot over the winter.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I've mentioned I have a similar leak (or whatever it is) before, but haven't checked in on it until I put my winter tires back on yesterday. It's certainly still there, but I didn't pull my underbody tray to look at it, and mines either in a different spot or now multiple spots.

In my case, I was able to see it with the drivers side wheel removed, and I could stick my head in behind the knuckle and look forward over the lower control arm to the point pictured below. There was a small drop of pinkish fluid, just like before. Taste and smell test were inconclusive.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I took my car in to have a NOx sensor replaced under warranty and mentioned the leak to them. 

I assumed that they would spray some brake clean on it and send me on my way, but an entire new transmission is on it's way and supposed to be installed by early next week (covered under powertrain warranty, thankfully.)

Perhaps the leak had gotten worse since I last looked at it, but the dealer and GM certainly didn't give me any hassle that it was a clear failure. They initially ran a UV dye test and were going to try and isolate and replace only the failed components but after being unable to determine the leak source GM authorized an entire new transmission (on one phone call I did overhear some background banter about a potential cracked case half, but don't even know for sure if it was in regards to my car.)

So for the time being I'm in the loaner Equinox. Fun fact - even on the LT trim Equinox you aren't guaranteed such features as remote start, heated seats, or a power lift gate. I'd hate to see what a L or LS trim looks like. At least I can park in next to my Solstice and claim power over the GM Solar Calendar duo.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> I took my car in to have a NOx sensor replaced under warranty and mentioned the leak to them.
> 
> I assumed that they would spray some brake clean on it and send me on my way, but an entire new transmission is on it's way and supposed to be installed by early next week (covered under powertrain warranty, thankfully.)
> 
> ...


Well that's disconcerting since it looks like very close to the same area that has a drip mine. I haven't checked mine in a while though I don't drive the car a lot these days. I should probably pop a mirror under there soon to see what's going on. I didn't see a lot of fluid build up on the inside of the pan the few times I've checked in the engine bay, so I would hope it's at least not leaking substantial amounts. What was the viscosity of the fluid coming out of yours?

Edit: Went out to check now with a mirror and the leak is definitely still there, seems to be more oily film on surrounding areas too. Mine is still an amber color and on the thin side. But doesn't seem quite as thin as brake fluid and has no smell.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

When I first noticed it on mine it was with the underbody panel off and was in the same location, or very close to yours, (I remember it being on a round bolt boss,) but perhaps was still in its infancy because there wasn't any residue on the underbody panel yet. It was also there and some evidence of dripping onto the panel was showing several weeks later when I again removed the panel to fix the oil change flap out with something more study (mine lasted approximately 5 oil changes before the "hinge" portion gave out.)

The last time I noticed it on the location in the picture above was while I was putting my winter tires on and just stuck my hand down there to check for it in places I could reach. So I do think that it was potentially getting worse and perhaps leaking into more areas. FWIW, the area in my picture can be seen on the right side of your middle picture above.

It was always an amber/pinkish color, but was so small a quantity I never got a good consensus - or even taste or smell - of it. Given the history of these cars I assumed that it could have been a failing slave cylinder, but the brake fluid level has never changed, and after more research I think the slave failure actually occurs internally. If anything it reminded me of the old GM Synchromesh fluid, so transmission oil would make sense.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I've seen dirty gray looking fluid sitting in crevices just below the reservoir. First thought was brake fluid leaking from a line or the reservoir. Found out it was dirty water from heavy rains while driving. If you have a leak then clean it up, check your reservoir level and see if it comes back but make sure you didn't drive through rain or even went through a car wash.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> I've seen dirty gray looking fluid sitting in crevices just below the reservoir. First thought was brake fluid leaking from a line or the reservoir. Found out it was dirty water from heavy rains while driving. If you have a leak then clean it up, check your reservoir level and see if it comes back but make sure you didn't drive through rain or even went through a car wash.


Mine is definitely an oil of some sort, but it's possible water is carrying it from another point to where it is. I don't notice any change in the reservoir level, though I did find that there was a bit of fluid collected around the edge of the reservoir opening, under the cap. It's possible that is leaking down. Though honestly after watching a few videos of gearbox oil changes, I am thinking it is actual gearbox oil. The frustrating thing is there really isn't any way to check the gearbox oil level, without changing the fluid. At least as far as I could find. Unfortunately I'm guessing I have something similar whatever is going on with Phil1734's transmission, given that it's in the same location and similar leak behavior. I'd hate to have my whole transmission replaced over a leaking seam, even though it would be warranty covered ... I know this will be a hilarious statement to make about a Chevy Cruze, but I like the originality factor of having a "born with" powertrain. I'll probably drive it a while and take it into the dealer whenever the visible drop has reformed. I'm guessing I could drive it like this forever and just make sure I change the fluid every now and then to keep the level right. But if it's going to be a problem I certainly want it addressed under warranty.


----------

